# Power head recommendations?



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I will be buying corals soon and will need to add one or two small power heads to my 18g. Any recommendations on the following:

1. Size/power that I would need
2. Recommended brand
3. Where to place them in the tank

I was thinking of one in the bottom left corner pushing water along the rock wall toward the front of the tank. Maybe another in the same corner but shooting along the bottom of the back wall? Most of the corals I will be getting require low to moderate water flow.


----------

